# Hi from Yorkshire



## mikemikemi

Hi everyone, long time lurker, but thought I'd sign up now that I'm closer to being in a position to get my first machine.

Look forward to another newbie first machine post.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome to the forum. What machine have you set your sights on?


----------



## Rhys

Ey up, nar then. Thee ow ist? Welcome t'forum


----------



## Fevmeister

More Yorkshire people finally, we are v underrepresented on here

Welcome anyway, where abouts are you?


----------



## KevJ70

Welcome


----------



## Eyedee

Fevmeister said:


> More Yorkshire people finally, we are v underrepresented on here
> 
> Welcome anyway, where abouts are you?


Nah then, I echo these words,

Ian


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum! Which machine have you got your eye on, what's your budget?


----------



## fatboyslim

Another Yorkshire'un here! Can sort you out with a brilliant grinder when you get round to thinking about one.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Ey up lad!


----------



## Fevmeister

yorkshire folk coming out the woodwork now


----------



## mikemikemi

Eyedee said:


> Nah then, I echo these words,
> 
> Ian


Thanks for the warm welcome, good to see other Yorkshire folk, I'm based in Leeds.



coffeebean said:


> Hi Mike, welcome to the forum! Which machine have you got your eye on, what's your budget?


The budget seems to change every time I look, but reading advice given, it's seems better to save and get what you want the first time rather than going through upgrade cycles that will end up costing more. The downside is that I'm not sure how much willpower there is. Started out looking at an Oscar, then for a little more you can get a Cherub and now the Rocket Cellini for a whole lot more. As this is my first machine ease of use and consistency are quite high up the list, so any advice would be appreciated. I mainly drink americanos so a hot water tap would be useful, steaming less often so HX over DB?

Still researching, so I think I'll be on store bought coffee for a while.



fatboyslim said:


> Another Yorkshire'un here! Can sort you out with a brilliant grinder when you get round to thinking about one.


I'll certainly consider this after I nail down a machine.


----------



## Fevmeister

mikemikemi said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, good to see other Yorkshire folk, I'm based in Leeds.


I'm in ilkley


----------



## Eyedee

Fevmeister said:


> I'm in ilkley


Are there any recommendations for a good drink in Ilkley.

Ian


----------



## fatboyslim

Eyedee said:


> Are there any recommendations for a good drink in Ilkley.
> 
> Ian


Betty's!!! I work for Betty's. The teas are good, don't try the coffee!!!


----------



## Fevmeister

Eyedee said:


> Are there any recommendations for a good drink in Ilkley.
> 
> Ian


Beer or coffee??



fatboyslim said:


> Betty's!!! I work for Betty's. The teas are good, don't try the coffee!!!


Yeah they have jar after jar of stale beans behind the counter and charge a fortune for them. Ilkley folk with too much money don't mind though........


----------



## coffeebean

Well I can do you a great forum only deal on a Cherub (£750 delivered) or an Ariete (£850 delivered). Give me a shout if you are interested. Andy


----------



## Eyedee

Fevmeister said:


> Beer or coffee??
> 
> .......


Coffee of course, Betty IMHO caters for old ladies who think they are the Duchess of Yorkshire.


----------



## Fevmeister

Yeah plenty of old entitled tossers in there! No where for a coffee in ilkley worthy of recommendation. Plenty of good pubs though!


----------



## mikemikemi

Fevmeister said:


> Yeah plenty of old entitled tossers in there! No where for a coffee in ilkley worthy of recommendation. Plenty of good pubs though!


The cakes and biscuits are quite nice though and they go well with coffee


----------



## Fevmeister

Yeah of course, they didn't get their reputation for nothing. Never had a better fat rascal, lemon tart, carrot cake or Yorkshire curd tart anywhere else


----------



## mikemikemi

coffeebean said:


> Well I can do you a great forum only deal on a Cherub (£750 delivered) or an Ariete (£850 delivered). Give me a shout if you are interested. Andy


Thanks for the offer, I'll certainly think about it, just looking at your website any offers on for the Giotto Evo? Which aside from the case is effectively the same as the Cellini?


----------



## coffeebean

Can't do an offer on the Rockets sorry, but can do great prices on the Vibiemme machines......


----------



## Fevmeister

I've got an as new gaggia for sale, could even drop it off with you as you're local?


----------



## fatboyslim

And I've got a Compak K6 in very good condition. IMO better than a Mazzer Super Jolly and it will fend off the need to upgrade after 6 months.

Nice to hear some love for Bettys cakes. They are really fantastic. They have a room that is full of liquid chocolate at 45 degrees, it smells utterly amazing!

Just stuffed my face with chocolate macaroons.


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> Never had a better fat rascal, lemon tart, carrot cake or Yorkshire curd tart anywhere else


What's a fat rascal? I take it not one of those ladies who think they're the Duchess of Yorkshire? (great line Eyedee).

Also, wow all you Yorkshire folks seemed so friendly and now you're trying to foist equipment on Mike ;-P

@mikemikemi Just double check if you get a HX that you're either happy doing cooling flushes or it's a model that doesn't have that requirement...Seems to be the main difference between HX and Dual Boiler when not considering steaming. Also if making an americano, I've recently seen some of the pros recommend using a kettle for the hot water, as the machine will have an effect on the taste of the water - so hot tap might not be needed in those circumstances (although I also think it's relatively common to have one).


----------



## Fevmeister

Is the reason us Yorkshire folk are successful in business

shy bairns get nowt


----------



## KevJ70

Ear All, See All, Say Nowt.

Eay All, Sup All, Pay Nowt.

And If Ivver Tha Does Owt Fer Nowt-

All Do It Fer Thissen.

The Yorkshireman Proverb


----------



## Phil104

jlarkin said:


> What's a fat rascal? I take it not one of those ladies who think they're the Duchess of Yorkshire? (great line Eyedee).


One fat rascal coming up:


----------



## Phil104

And mail order:

http://www.bettys.co.uk/yorkshire-fat-rascal-scones-box-of-4

A great tea time treat.


----------



## jlarkin

Phil104 said:


> And mail order:
> 
> http://www.bettys.co.uk/yorkshire-fat-rascal-scones-box-of-4
> 
> A great tea time treat.


oh my, looking at this site could really hurt my decision to get very slightly healthier...


----------



## Jez H

Got to disagree about no decent coffee in Ilkley!! Avanti now use North Star Coffee (based in Leeds) & it makes a mean Americano. You can also buy about 3 or 4 different types of beans in the cafe too. I live just down the valley in Burley-In-Wharfedale & will only drink coffee from there locally! Right next to the car park if anybody's interested.

Totally agree about Betty's being overpriced. And as for the coffee, don't get me started! The food, however, is of a high standard, but again, overpriced. They finally have a bit of competition in town with Fuggle & Golding opening up. We also have a Friends Of Ham opening on the 21st too, so happy days in Ilkley!


----------



## Fevmeister

Jez H said:


> Got to disagree about no decent coffee in Ilkley!! Avanti now use North Star Coffee (based in Leeds) & it makes a mean Americano. You can also buy about 3 or 4 different types of beans in the cafe too. I live just down the valley in Burley-In-Wharfedale & will only drink coffee from there locally! Right next to the car park if anybody's interested.
> 
> Totally agree about Betty's being overpriced. And as for the coffee, don't get me started! The food, however, is of a high standard, but again, overpriced. They finally have a bit of competition in town with Fuggle & Golding opening up. We also have a Friends Of Ham opening on the 21st too, so happy days in Ilkley!


hi jez, parents live in BiW. Had tried avanti the other week owing to their new choice of beans (I went to uni with one of the owners of North Star) but a teenage girl was behind the counter and absolutely murdered all four drinks my girlfriend and I ordered. Shame as I had high hopes owing to the fact cafe Nero and Costa are all ilkley has to offer on that front.

Filmore and Union aren't bad so when that opens may give them a shot, (no pun intended), looking forward to friends of ham too!


----------



## Eyedee

Fevmeister said:


> a teenage girl was behind the counter and absolutely murdered all four drinks my girlfriend and I ordered. Shame !


A place is only as good as it's weakest link

Ian


----------



## mikemikemi

Fevmeister said:


> hi jez, parents live in BiW. Had tried avanti the other week owing to their new choice of beans (I went to uni with one of the owners of North Star) but a teenage girl was behind the counter and absolutely murdered all four drinks my girlfriend and I ordered. Shame as I had high hopes owing to the fact cafe Nero and Costa are all ilkley has to offer on that front.
> 
> Filmore and Union aren't bad so when that opens may give them a shot, (no pun intended), looking forward to friends of ham too!


Friends of Ham in Leeds is good, pricey though.

I have a Filmore Union near me not bad at all, if I'm in town Mrs Athas is also a good stop.

I'm also partial to a salted caramel brownie from Laynes


----------



## Fevmeister

mikemikemi said:


> Friends of Ham in Leeds is good, pricey though.
> 
> I have a Filmore Union near me not bad at all, if I'm in town Mrs Athas is also a good stop.


Filmore at moortown by any chance?

I haven't tried mrs athas but can't recommend laynes espresso enough. They're next to friends of ham and usually use SM red brick and a guest SO so that's worth a try. They use a Mazzer robur and a synesso hydra too so good to visit even if it was just to admire the machinery!

Was in bottega milanese at the weekend and they know what they're doing in there, great food too


----------



## mikemikemi

Fevmeister said:


> Filmore at moortown by any chance?
> 
> I haven't tried mrs athas but can't recommend laynes espresso enough. They're next to friends of ham and usually use SM red brick and a guest SO so that's worth a try. They use a Mazzer robur and a synesso hydra too so good to visit even if it was just to admire the machinery!
> 
> Was in bottega milanese at the weekend and they know what they're doing in there, great food too


Yeah in Moortown.

Mrs Athas are behind House of Fraser, bit of a hipster coffee shop, but also has a good selection of cakes, worth a look in, quite busy so I usually struggle for a seat.


----------



## Fevmeister

What you decided on machine wise then?


----------



## Jez H

Fevmeister said:


> hi jez, parents live in BiW. Had tried avanti the other week owing to their new choice of beans (I went to uni with one of the owners of North Star) but a teenage girl was behind the counter and absolutely murdered all four drinks my girlfriend and I ordered. Shame as I had high hopes owing to the fact cafe Nero and Costa are all ilkley has to offer on that front.
> 
> Filmore and Union aren't bad so when that opens may give them a shot, (no pun intended), looking forward to friends of ham too!


I agree. I have had the odd average coffee from one of the young ones. The owner (Liverpudlian?) always makes a good 'un!

Opposite, in The Victoria Quarter in Leeds, is also excellent. Square Mile also.


----------



## mikemikemi

Fevmeister said:


> What you decided on machine wise then?


I'm not going to rush, but the cooling flushes has deterred me from a HX machine slightly, so now I'm going to check out some DB ones too.


----------



## Fevmeister

mikemikemi said:


> I'm not going to rush, but the cooling flushes has deterred me from a HX machine slightly, so now I'm going to check out some DB ones too.


Sage dual boiler it is then!


----------



## mikemikemi

coffeebean said:


> Can't do an offer on the Rockets sorry, but can do great prices on the Vibiemme machines......


Haven't read anything about Vibiemme machines, would appreciate any thoughts on them.

Thanks


----------



## Fevmeister

mikemikemi said:


> Haven't read anything about Vibiemme machines, would appreciate any thoughts on them.
> 
> Thanks


heard gaggia carezzas are meant to be excellent...... Ohh there's one for sale in the for sale section.... And it's in Leeds! And new!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> heard gaggia carezzas are meant to be excellent...... Ohh there's one for sale in the for sale section.... And it's in Leeds! And new!!


That's why it's been for sale for so long


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> That's why it's been for sale for so long


I was quite obviously saying it tongue in cheek


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> I was quite obviously saying it tongue in cheek


So was i


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry to deviate from the original posters thread and the slight aside above, but I couldn't resist (well I chose not to anyway) and ordered some fat rascals and yorkshire curd tarts - they look great. Question is, how do you enjoy your fat rascals (at home or bettys) hot or cold, served with anything?


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> Sorry to deviate from the original posters thread and the slight aside above, but I couldn't resist (well I chose not to anyway) and ordered some fat rascals and yorkshire curd tarts - they look great. Question is, how do you enjoy your fat rascals (at home or bettys) hot or cold, served with anything?


Youre in for a treat jlarkin

Fat rascal is just a fancied up scone so sliced in half w/ butter for me. Still great by itself if you choose not to!

I like the curt tart with a cup of tea, some how tastes better with it than coffee!


----------



## jlarkin

thanks Fev! Sounds good ! My dads originally from Barnsley and frankly I'm disgusted he's never told me about these wonders - ignorance is no excuse either, I'd tell him all this directly but I've deleted all of his contacts details etc. off the back of this. . .


----------



## mikemikemi

Well it seems I'm now fairly convinced I should get the best machine I can, so I'll not have to consider upgrading (famous last words), so DB machine it is.

So now considering a Duetto, Profitec or Verona, I'm not keen on the external Pid on the r58 despite its looks. Should I look at anything else? Although for a machine in this price range I think it'll end up as a Christmas present. But that will leave time to get to BB and hopefully try some machines out.


----------



## Phil104

jlarkin said:


> Sorry to deviate from the original posters thread and the slight aside above, but I couldn't resist (well I chose not to anyway) and ordered some fat rascals and yorkshire curd tarts - they look great. Question is, how do you enjoy your fat rascals (at home or bettys) hot or cold, served with anything?


We warm up that fat rascal and then either butter or nothing (in my case).


----------



## Fevmeister

The curd tart is the showstopper larkin

That's the one you should be looking forward to most (in my opinion)

Going to stop at betty's this eve on my way home and get some supplies in...... my healthy eating plan has gone out the window.......

I would struggle to trust my dad again if he did the same to me, i completely understand your way of thinking


----------



## jlarkin

The fat rascal was great - had one this morning with a coffee. So if the curd tart is even better I'm going to be one very happy chappy !

In terms of Dual boiler machines, I agree with Fevmeister the Sage Dual Boiler is worth a look. Lakeland sell it and you, as far as I've read worth checking first, get a lifetime guarantee from them or other places have it a bit cheaper I think?


----------



## Fevmeister

harts of stur have it cheaper but dont offer the guarentee/warranty past the manufacturers standard 2 yrs.

Lakeland will actually match the harts of stur price, (ive checked) so that would be my suggestion


----------



## coffeebean

Vibiemme Domobar Junior dual boiler - £1000 delivered









http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Vibiemme.html


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> The fat rascal was great - had one this morning with a coffee. So if the curd tart is even better I'm going to be one very happy chappy !


What's your verdict on the curd tart Larkin?? Pretty amazing right?


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> What's your verdict on the curd tart Larkin?? Pretty amazing right?


Yeah they were really good - really tasty and a bit different, I can't really think of a similar texture from other foods and I really liked it. I found it a hard call as to which one I preferred though, those fat rascals are very easy eating .


----------



## Obsy

Fat rascals are great, my daughter loves them. Whenever we're in Harrogate or York, it's my bargaining tool - she gets two rascals and I get to drink a decent coffee in peace. Win win.


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> Yeah they were really good - really tasty and a bit different, I can't really think of a similar texture from other foods and I really liked it. I found it a hard call as to which one I preferred though, those fat rascals are very easy eating .


any more Betty's orders recently Larkin? I'm tucking into a fat rascal as we speak.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Have you been to Avanti recently? We have started supplying them a bespoke blend for the last 4 weeks. Would love to hear what you thought, if you have been?


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> any more Betty's orders recently Larkin? I'm tucking into a fat rascal as we speak.


No just the one order so far! I think I'll try to space them out a bit. If you're ordering for delivery it feels like you have to order enough to make it worthwhile and then I eat it all .


----------



## Jez H

Casa_Espresso said:


> Have you been to Avanti recently? We have started supplying them a bespoke blend for the last 4 weeks. Would love to hear what you thought, if you have been?


Ironically I was in there on Sunday & asked them if they'd changed their coffee from North Star. My Americano was absolutely bob on! I find with Avanti I always have to ask them for 3/4 of a cup otherwise the small, in a take out cup, is huge & thus watered down too much. But, excellent coffee, which bodes well for the Rawandan that I picked up from you last night!!


----------



## Fevmeister

Casa_Espresso said:


> Have you been to Avanti recently? We have started supplying them a bespoke blend for the last 4 weeks. Would love to hear what you thought, if you have been?


I was in avanti the weekend before last, thought i'd give them another go after jez h recommended them.

Had a bad first experience a few months ago but this time was a little better, it was saturday midday so peak time and they were rushing around - terrible texture on milk but the flattie i had was pretty nice, as was the double espresso. my better half had a flattie too and thought the same

Id give you a go on the back of that as perhaps milk texturing and the coffee shop being busy and rushed isnt something within your control!


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hi I'm glad you enjoyed the coffee, shame about the milk though


----------



## Jez H

So I went in to Avanti today, post fell run, pre beer, & asked if they still used Casa Espresso beans. Unfortunately they now use "some Italian beans" & so I went to Betty's. £4.70 & a Kenyan filter coffee later & I have to say it was pretty good. They now have a "menu" of single origin coffee. Yes it's overpriced, but there really is a dearth of good coffee to be had in Ilkley.


----------



## jnattress

I went into Avanti last year as well with high hopes and got a bitter latte... Too bad.


----------

